
Ticketmaster Investigates Potential Data Breach - Semirhage
https://www.rte.ie/news/2018/0627/973682-ticket-master-data/
======
philjohn
£600 of fraudulent transactions reversed in the last few hours here, card
blocked and new one being sent out.

Cirque du Soleil better be bloody worth it!

